# Bread and Butter Pudding with Apple and Marmalade



## Filus59602 (Oct 9, 2002)

Bread and Butter Pudding with Apple and Marmalade

6 slices of White Bread
Butter
1 oz. of  Raisins
1 oz. of  Sultanas
2 large Eggs
1/2 pint of Milk
1 oz. of White Sugar
1/2 oz of Brown Sugar
2 large Cooking Apples
Marmalade
1 teaspoon Vanilla flavouring
1/2 teaspoon of Nutmeg
1 teaspoon of Cinnamon

Peel, core and slice the apples then bring them to the boil in a little
water with the white sugar added. Remove them from the heat well before they
start to go mushy and set aside. Thickly butter each slice of bread on one
side and cut the slices in half. Arrange the bread in a buttered pie dish so
that you have the spread butter between each slice. Place the cooked apple
slices and raisins in between the bread layers and do the same with the
marmalade. Beat the eggs, vanilla and cinnamon with the milk and pour over
the bread not completely covering it. Finish by sprinkling the top with the
brown sugar, the nutmeg and the sultanas. Bake in a moderate oven ( Gas Mark
4 /350F/180C ) for 25 minutes.

This is my very first recipe submitted to the group, I hope you all make and
enjoy it. By the way, it's best eaten with ice cream.

'Mungo' Parke        Kettering,  -  Northants.  -  UK.


----------

